# Sinusitis and CFS



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Has anybody read this WebMD article? http://my.webmd.com/content/article/72/816...C-9531713CA348} I had a nasty case of upper respiratory illness, which turned into brochitis, and for the past few weeks has turned into a sinus infection. I can't work and have been feeling extremely fatigued with flu-like aches throughout my body. I'm calling my doctor tomorrow to see if I can get onto some antibiotics. If this is what CFS feels like then I don't know how you live with it. I can't function. I need to get back to work before I lose all my clients. Starting to panic a bit.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

That's really interesting, Gail. Thanks for posting that.Yes, I would definitely get in to see the Doc. You may not be over the Bronchitis, yet, either. That can make a person feel very run down and fatigued, too.I certainly hope it is not Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue. You don't want it. I don't wish that on anyone.I have had Sinus problems/allergies most of my life and have always felt exhausted and run down, even when it was nothing more than Chronic Rhinitis. Then, for the last 20 years, the Fibro pain has been there and it is not a pleasant thing to have. It really wears out a person.Take care of yourself.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Interesting article Gail! I too have always had problems with allergies, and inflamed sinuses, and yadda yadda yadda. I have a friend whose had Fibro for years and years and she too has major allergy issues. Something to think about I suppose.Gail, I would definitely describe CFIDS as feeling like having a really bad flu, but there's also a lot of other symptoms that aren't flu-like. Sooo, here's hoping YOUR bout with an odd, flu-like illness is but a passing fancy. Sure hope the antibiotic works, and you're back to feeling better soon!  Let us know if the medicine helps!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Sinus and allergy problems as well as lower respiratory problems have plagued me for most of my life and are getting worse with time. So this makes perfect sense to me.Thanx for the post.Gail, if you're that ill, it may be influenza, in which case it may take a few weeks for you to feel well again. Hang in there..







By the way, I've gotten great relief from sinus infections with the use of Cephalexin.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks everyone! I finally felt good enough for the first time in three weeks to go for a walk yesterday and today I have to go into Manhattan to meet with a client. It must have just been the aftermath of the virus/flu or whatever it was. I just can't imagine feeling like that day after day, which what I imagine those with CFS feel like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

Even having FMS can be a real bummer. I have to force myself to do lots of stuff, but I'm sure those with severe CFS suffer a great deal more.Glad you're feeling better, Gail


----------

